# isotretinoin



## keith1569 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey guys,

I remember when some companies not to long ago used to sell liquid isotretinoin.  Any around anymore that do?  I cant seem to find em.  I did a search in the research chem section and came up empty.

Thanks,

Keith


----------

